# National Debt



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As much as Republicans hate Bill Clinton. Here is what he said in 2012.....

When the first President Bush really sucked it up and decided to do something about it by signing a bill the Democratic Congress passed to pay for things as you go along, and to have spending cuts and very modest tax increases, they made him apologize for it at the Republican convention. At the time I was happy, because it helped me get elected. But it was sad because he did the right thing, and they made him apologize for it.

Then, I served for eight years, and we kept bringing the deficit down. We had four surplus budgets in a row. Then what happened? We put them [Republicans] back in -- or the Supreme Court did -- and they got rid of pay as you go, they [passed] the tax cuts and spent lots of money. ... We had a projected surplus of $5.7 trillion and turned it into a projected debt of $5.8 trillion over the next 10 years. We would have been out of debt by next year or the year after next if we had stayed with pay as you go.

So have the political parties really changed their views and it's the Democrats that are trying to be fiscally responsible and the Republicans spend and give tax breaks to the rich to give us the biggest national debt in history?

Who is going to pay for this in the future? Trump has made sure his rich buddies won't. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Then what happened? We put them [Republicans] back in -- or the Supreme Court did


 There is another fairy tale that the losers had to tell themselves to feel good about themselves.



> So have the political parties really changed their views and it's the Democrats that are trying to be fiscally responsible and the Republicans spend


 They both spend like drunken sailors. Take off the partisan blinders.



> So have the political parties really changed their views and it's the Democrats that are trying to be fiscally responsible


 Oh please. That hearts for my eyes to read.



> Who is going to pay for this in the future? Trump has made sure his rich buddies won't.


 You do know that the top ten percent pay about 90% of the taxes right. You and I have been on a free ride for years. We howl at tax time, but we don't pay crap compared to the multi millionaires of this nation. If life was fair like liberals say they want it to be we would all pay a set amount every year. Maybe $50K each would do it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fairy Tale.....that's Beauty and the Beast with the Beast in the Whitehouse. The winners are in charge of the House, Senate, and Whitehouse. What have they accomplished in a year and a half? A seriously faulty tax law. Boo Hoo. That will change once the House and or Senate turns blue at the end of the year. At that time the Democrats will take the example of the Republicans and become the Party of NO. :eyeroll:

I have partisan blinders on? Now that is the pot calling the kettle black. No one here or anywhere else is as partisan as you are.

Fairy Tale again? The proof is in the pudding. 4 of the 8 years of Bill Clintons presidency we had a surplus. Look it up if you don't believe me. That changed as soon as the Republicans won control of the Congress. What Republican president in the past 50 years can say that.Of course you won't look it up. Then you might have to change your opinion.

If your eyes hurt that much, I know and excellent opthomologist I can recommend for you. Wouldn't want your partisan eyes to go blind and not be able to see Trump sink further into the muck in the Whitehouse.

As for taxes....you do know that the top 10% gets the largest % cut in their taxes and the lowest don't get anything at all. :shake:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Clinton was lucky enough to be in office when the technology boom drove the American economy. Compared to Obama and Hillary he was more moderate.

Watch the democrats MO. They accuse others of what they do. Hillary colluded for example. Another example is the democrats have always been the party of no. Unfortunately the republicans compromise to often, and to much. McCain was more democrats than Republican. Of course the opposition will see him as reasonable, but then opposition of any kind always sees the traitor as reasonable.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Clinton was lucky enough to be in office when the technology boom drove the American economy. Compared to Obama and Hillary he was more moderate. That's only your opinion. Clinton served during 4 years of surplus budgets, period. And it ended as soon as Republicans gained control of Congress. I wonder why that happened.
> 
> Watch the democrats MO. They accuse others of what they do. Hillary colluded for example. Another made up statement. Show me the proof.
> Another example is the democrats have always been the party of no. Way off base.You are out to lunch on this statement.You will say anything if it suites you....the term was coined about the Republicans in Congress during the Obama presidency. You must be taking lessons from the fake president..
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Another example is the democrats have always been the party of no. Way off base.You are out to lunch on this statement.You will say anything if it suites you....the term was coined about the Republicans in Congress during the Obama presidency.


 Back stabbing republicans gave Obama about everything he wanted. For health care first they voted to let it pass with simple majority rather than 60 percent. Then they voted against it. They thought people were to stupid to notice this slight of hand. The public did see it, and that's the backstabbers that will not run again because they destroyed themselves for Obama. This is part of draining the swamp. Conservatives are more concerned with what's right than the partisan left which bases everything on which side your on, pervert or money worshiper.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It really doesn't matter by who or how it was done. The Republicans as a group opposed everything Obama and the Democrats tried. As we get closer to election day the Democrats have no incentive to vote yes on anything. They will vote no on everything and wait and see what happens in November. If the Democrats win either the House or Senate, Trump will be a lame duck president until 2020.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The Republicans as a group opposed everything Obama and the Democrats tried.


 Don't you remember what I posted? Don't you remember the republicans changing the 60 vote to 51 so the health care would pass, then voted against it so they could tell the people back home they tried to stop it. Don't you understand that changing the percent of votes required guaranteed Obama would get his health care?

Next was the whatever you called his first crazy spending. Stimulus bill I think. The only thing it stimulated was my blood pressure. Everything else was a waste. Republicans supported it. Many of them anyway. Some of them are gone now just like our democrats in North Dakota are gone now. Our only remaining democrat will be gone this fall.

Ken where have you been the last eight years. Yes they accused the republicans of being the party of no, but didn't you pay attention to all the things they actually helped Obama with behind the scenes and in sneaky ways?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes I mainly do remember most of it. But memory for me has been a struggle the last few years. I can actually go in the basement to get something and stand down there and forget why I went down there. Went to see a memory specialsit.....just old age.

So it is what it is.....you may be correct on specifics.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Ken join the club. My doctor laughed at me when I complained about my memory. A young fellow I went to in Fargo gave me three words to remember. For some reason they stuck with me. Went to see him a couple years later. When he walked in the room I said penny, table, apple. He said what. I said those were the three words you told me to remember a couple years ago.


----------

